# Which television should i go for?



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't decide between SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 and LG 32LW5700. Please help.
Tell me which t.v should I go for and why?

Following are my requirements (Other tv suggestions fulfilling these requirements are welcome)

1.  32" screen size
2.  2D to 3D conversion
3.  Full HD (1920x1080)
4.  CMR 200hz or greater
5.  Response time 4 or less ms.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 3, 2012)

EH6030 is the cheapest 3D LED by Samsung, and you can easily get it for around 40-41k.
If 3D is a must for you then only opt for 3D tv otherwise not.
And if you want a 3D tv then opt for LG.
Otherwise opt for Samsung 32ES5600


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 3, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> EH6030 is the cheapest 3D LED by Samsung, and you can easily get it for around 40-41k.
> If 3D is a must for you then only opt for 3D tv otherwise not.
> And if you want a 3D tv then opt for LG.
> Otherwise opt for Samsung 32ES5600



Seeing your previous replies and this one I am just a bit keen to know that what do you exactly mean that buy 3D only if you interested! 
Can you please list down the cons of a 3D tv and also please elaborate on the pros of 32ES5600 over 32EH6030 because even if I am not interested in 3D , 3D televisions prove to be great 2D players because of their hardware so why SAMSUNG 32ES5600?


----------



## Minion (Oct 4, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> I can't decide between SAMSUNG UA32EH6030 and LG 32LW5700. Please help.
> Tell me which t.v should I go for and why?
> 
> Following are my requirements (Other tv suggestions fulfilling these requirements are welcome)
> ...



Get LG.


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looking at the specs, you need for your TV,I would suggest you to go for LG. When it comes to 2D to 3D conversion, I think LG leads the other brands in this. The resolution seems to be the same in both the brands.
I prefer LG because of it's PQ and also the response time.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 5, 2012)

There is not much 3D content available in market which you buy right now and that which is available costs a lot.
And to view 3D content you have to wear glasses all the time which is ok in the starting but becomes a pain later.
And if you are buying a 3D then get the best one another you won't be able to enjoy the 3D content in the low end/basic 3D TV.



> 3D televisions prove to be great 2D players because of their hardware


this one is applicable for the high end 3D TV or may be the mid range but not applicable to the low end 3D TV


----------



## Ankit Omar (Oct 10, 2012)

Your desired specs are quite varied - it is not quite clear what you want the TV for. For example, the response time requirement suggests a gaming angle - in that case 4 ms is okay (though server response times matter more than TV response time). For normal TV viewing, you will not even notice the difference between a 4ms and 6ms response times. Then, you have used the term CMR - which is used by Samsung, the equivalent LG term is MCI (I think). Of the two models that you mention, I prefer the LG 3D TV model though for a reason that you have not covered - its has a lot of connectivity options - 4 HDMI ports and 2 USB ports.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 10, 2012)

LG WRman Sherlock here!

Perhaps if you give us a budget range, I can suggest other models for you other than the LW5700!  For example, compared to the MRP of the 32LW5700, you can get the 32LM6400 for just a slight bit more!  The LM6400 is the 2012 model as opposed to the LW5700, which is last year's.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Looking at the specs, you need for your TV,I would suggest you to go for LG. When it comes to 2D to 3D conversion, I think LG leads the other brands in this. The resolution seems to be the same in both the brands.
> I prefer LG because of it's PQ and also the response time.



Okay so you mean to say PQ of LG is better than SAMSUNG?
Btw if LG then which one 32LW5700 or 32LM6200?



LGWRSherlock said:


> LG WRman Sherlock here!
> 
> Perhaps if you give us a budget range, I can suggest other models for you other than the LW5700!  For example, compared to the MRP of the 32LW5700, you can get the 32LM6400 for just a slight bit more!  The LM6400 is the 2012 model as opposed to the LW5700, which is last year's.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Okay my budget range is Rs 60,000/- ..Is 32LM6200 and LM6400 better than 32LW5700?



Ankit Omar said:


> Your desired specs are quite varied - it is not quite clear what you want the TV for. For example, the response time requirement suggests a gaming angle - in that case 4 ms is okay (though server response times matter more than TV response time). For normal TV viewing, you will not even notice the difference between a 4ms and 6ms response times. Then, you have used the term CMR - which is used by Samsung, the equivalent LG term is MCI (I think). Of the two models that you mention, I prefer the LG 3D TV model though for a reason that you have not covered - its has a lot of connectivity options - 4 HDMI ports and 2 USB ports.



Okay I will answer in points :
1. Yeah you are right I have considered the response time for gaming. I own a PS3 and am apprehensive in buying a t.v for they say that SAMSUNG tvs show considerable lagging when connected to a PS3.
2.Yeah and MCI, TRUE MOTION, MOTION FLOW are the same guess they avoid flickering during 3d and that "three legs player" phenomenon during sports . So was just wondering that MOTION CLARITY INDEX is really a parameter to be considered while buying a tv?
3.Though ports are important but I am just concerned with PQ in 2D and 3D (WITHOUT FLICKERING)
  So please suggest me accordingly among ( SAMSUNG 32EH6030, LG 32LW5700, LG 32LM6200/6400)


----------



## aswin1 (Oct 13, 2012)

LGLM6400 has good PQ in 3D and almost no flickering . Have used it for 1 month.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Nov 18, 2012)

Go with lg LM6400, which comes in 32 inch screen size with cinema 3d glasses that are light weight and comfortable. Also I find the picture quality and "blacks" while watching a movie quite good.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 20, 2012)

Vaibhav20 said:


> Okay so you mean to say PQ of LG is better than SAMSUNG?
> Btw if LG then which one 32LW5700 or 32LM6200?
> 
> 
> ...



If you wish to choose amongst the LG TVs, I would definitely go for the LM6400.  Why?  Because 1) the design is gorgeous, 2) the LW series is last year's line up, while the LM is the current year's, and 3) nothing will beat the 3D PQ of a passive 3D TV.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

